# what would you buy



## lightning2863 (Jan 16, 2012)

im looking at rifles, i cant decide between an ruger mini 14, or a bushmaster ar15. what would you go with and why ?


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ar15 all day

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep.....ar15


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

More possibilities with the AR platform. Buy a base model now and trick it out as you have money and desire to in the future.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Some of the kit AR's are pretty good. I haven't looked at the sites for awhile. I have a Delton lower with a Model 1 upper. 2 years ago it was about $100.00 less than anything else. Spikes tactical is also supposed to be good but I haven't delt with them. Also check out AR15.com. Looking around is half the fun. Good luck. Regards-Pitchnit.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

lightning2863,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

Considering the amount of money you'd have to stick into a Mini-14 to make it as accurate as an AR, you could purchase a VERY nice AR. Mini-14s make excellent tomato stakes.  I have yet to see a factory Mini-14 that will shoot better than 2" groups at 100 yards, with box ammo. My Rock River Arms A4 (16" barrel) would shoot 1/2" groups at 100 yards with box ammo.

Even Walmart sells a DPMS A4 carbine with a flat top and collapsable stock for $587 and a simular model with a detachable carry handle in a Bushmaster for $618. Flat tops are the way to go for the best sight options.

ARs are great hunting platforms...especially for coyotes and groundhogs. There's also the option of purchasing another upper, later, in another caliber. All you have to do is knock out 2 pins and install the other upper and you're ready to roll. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i paid 750 for my smith and wesson M&p15 and love every minute of it and ive fired both my father in laws mini 14 and my ar and when it comes to a semi auto .223 AR15 hands down.. but its just sooo easy to shoot and even easier to clean and accurate as all get out for a semi auto..... LOVE IT


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it seems most agree the ar is the way to go. i really didnt know, but always wondered about the mini-14, as i shot the m-14 in boot camp and then the m-16 the rest of my time in the corps. and i loved the full size m-14. i could shoot circles around the m-16 with my old full size m-14. i know the m-16 was more of a bush gun compaired to the old m-14. but i,ve never shot a mini-14. but it sounds like the ar is a better gun.
sherman


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Why not live large and get those zombies from a safe distance? AR 30 !


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I've had both. The mini 14 was an inaccurate, jamming piece of junk. AR-15 all the way.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AR15 for sure. We put these through hell and back in the service but they always fired. Simple to clean and cheaper to shoot. You can buy a 1000 round case for about $240.00 if you shop around 
I have to agree with sherman51 though, I loved the pattern we could shoot with the M-14. The military choose to change over to the AR15 since it was better suited for all around use, and more forgiving if you got it dirty.


----------

